# Another little surprise from Accucraft.



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

I haven't heard anything about this until today. I found it while wandering through the Accucraft eStore.

http://www.americanmainline.com/loco-G721.htm


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Not sure if that link works...
Try this one, just incase...

http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?categoryID=378


----------



## S.B.A. (Jul 19, 2009)

That price seems a little steep. Neat locomotive though.


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

Now that L.Polk has brought out his live steam version, Acc must bring out the same engine ? Why do they do that ? Do they have to launch a product twice? Couldn´t the guys at Acc use their recources better than copy a product of the other factory? 

cheers Joe


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dampfmaschinenjoe1967 on 25 Dec 2010 12:38 PM 
Now that L.Polk has brought out his live steam version, Acc must bring out the same engine ? Why do they do that ? Do they have to launch a product twice? Couldn´t the guys at Acc use their recources better than copy a product of the other factory? 

cheers Joe 

Just think of the variety we'd have if those two companys stopped playiing "me too".


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

By the way , I like the little switcher or dockside shunter locomotives as i like industrial and narrow gauge mining and logging RRs. I think , as far as I overview the widespread forum , most american Live steam operators like mainline engines. So it is not clear for me why there must be a niche product launched twice ?

cheers Joe


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

The AccuCraft model appears to be a rather superor scale model in every respect by comparison to the AristoCraft version of what they say is the same locomotive. 

My $0.02. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

With the Dockside out, this tender version was only a matter of time, they are built from the same basic engine as were the prototypes. Its not the same as the Penn 0-4-0 that Lewis has. 

David.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Amen tac! There is ABSOLUTELY no comparison between those two engines.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Apologies to all those who may have been offended by comparing the fine scale model of the B&O 0-4-0 switcher with what Mr Fletcher advises me is actually the Penn 0-4-0. 

But having just looked through my catalogue of US choo-choo's, I have to note that, IMO, it doesn't look very much like that either. 

OT, but I have, looking at me through the glass of my little display cabinet, the cute little H0 Rivarossi 0-4-0 B&O switcher #96. It would be nice the get one in live-steam to match it.... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to Clarify, the Penn 0-4-0 is distinctive for its typical Penn Belbaire (square) firebox, while the B&O engine has the typical rounded boiller top above the firebox There are loads more differences. The are very different engines, designed for similar service by different engineers for different RRs. 
however yes do have much in common. 

David.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe they could use some of their Recourses to make the K-4 that they anounced a LOOOOOOOOOOONG time ago.


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

@ Larry: Yes , why must that happen, why don´t they build a loco long awaited by the customers ?


@ all: Sorry guys, that I am no rivet counter! Small locos with the same wheel arrangement and the same tender type seem to me roughly the same. There might be differences mentioned above but you might admit that it´s a little "surprise" that ACC launch their 0-4-0 Switcher with slope back tender shortly after the Launch of L.Polks 0-4- 0. They want to compete in the same market of small slope back tender lococs even if the ACC locos are completely made from Brass and play in another league. 



cheers Joe


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Same logic that Accucraft applied to their offering of the GS4, K4, Big Boy (electric), H-8 despite the earlier release of those locomotives by Aster. Accucraft must know that there is a customer based that missed the train the first release.
As to the 0-4-0 I would guess that very few hobbyists that appreciate a finer scale non-plastic locomotive had yet to purchase the Aristocraft 0-4-0 so with the orders not filled here come a higher quality loco similar to the 0-6-0 in 1:29.


Seems to be a niche developing with the "Big Three A" offerings giving each hobbyists what allows them to participate in live steam. As for sales there are things that can be turned around fast in high numbers allow cash flow and others that require more funding and a longer production time based on required numbers of units yet as always the customer is hard to please and their whims can make it hard to predict the correct market item in a timely manner: does one announce something or build it first and "they will come?!"


----------

